# ADOPTED----PA-Senior Gold. Ret. in York, Kill Shelter



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

MyGoldenCharlie does rescue and fostering for central pa. maybe her rescue could pull him? maybe you could pm her.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MaineGirl*

MaineGirl

I willl


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh that face....such character


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the pm on this one Karen.
This spca is about 10 miles from me, our group is on the contact list with them. They usually won't turn a golden over unless there are issues ( age, health, behavior) but we have contacted them about him and have offered to take him.
Will let you know when I find anything out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie

Thank you so much!!!!


As long as your rescue has contacted the shelter about this boy, I feel better.
I* heard he was URGENT and in danger.*
What rescue are you with?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> MyGoldenCharlie
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I foster for GoldHeart.

The spca did reply and said that they had someone interested in this boy if he is not adopted they will contact us to take him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So happy!!*

SO HAPPY FOR HIM.
Just got this email from Lisa at York!!
Karen,

Just an update for you...the Golden Retriever you inquired about was adopted last Saturday and they seemed very excited to have him! 

Thank you for your concern!
Lisa Belsinger
York County SPCA

[email protected]


----------



## MaineMom (Nov 12, 2009)

Yay I love happy endings


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

YAYAYAYAYAYY!

Great news!

Thanks to all of you for your efforts!

SJ


----------

